
Show HN: Metascore ranking of Phones - szemy2
https://www.techpulser.com/
======
szemy2
Hi all! This is a project I have decided to build after a long frustrating
week of trying to find the next _perfect_ phone I was going to buy. I had to
manually search and find reviews on each model and create a comprehensive
mental image of the each phone. My girlfriend always makes fun of me getting
obsessive about which one to buy, but it makes perfect sense to me as I spend
1-2 years intensively with my phone, both for work and in everyday life.

I made this project as "lean" as I could: The project runs on Gatsbyjs and
sources the data from Airtable (which is easy to manage). Each deployment
fetches the rows in the Airtable base and builds the static sites.

I welcome any feedback on what to improve or change (or what you love)! (I am
planning on expanding it to Tablets, Smartwatches, Laptops and Headphones)

------
szemy2
I will be here answering questions if needed!

